# Some of what I do.



## RustyFN (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## leehljp (Oct 15, 2016)

Beautiful work Rusty! 

I have been thinking about a bowl like that too. I am working on getting two DC systems set up in my shop and it is taking too much time that I don't have. But after I do, I am going to get finally do some scrollwork. 

Your path in woodwork is the opposite of mine - I started in pens and recently got a scroll saw (gift from LOML), so I am basically new to SS work. I did some back in the late '80s and early '90s when I was overseas, but it was more of a vibrator than a saw. :wink:

Are you a member of a scroll saw forum?


----------



## terry q (Oct 15, 2016)

Excellent scroll work.  I can see you have been doing this for a while.  Circles and ovals are round with no flats, straight features are straight, corners are sharp.  Would like a larger picture next time.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 15, 2016)

From one scroller to another that is mighty fine work. I have been scrolling for over 30 years and love it. It will always be my #1 passion and hobby. Nice variety of cutting with each it's own challenges. What type scroll saw are you using??? Are you putting a finish on your pieces???  Are you set up to sell at any venues??  Thanks for showing and welcome to the site. Maybe you will get to learn another hobby but warn you it can get costly.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 15, 2016)

Those are awesome items.


----------



## Edgar (Oct 15, 2016)

Beautiful work - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Charlie_W (Oct 15, 2016)

Beautiful scrolling Rusty!
I like your bowl from a board!


----------



## RustyFN (Oct 15, 2016)

leehljp said:


> Beautiful work Rusty!
> 
> I have been thinking about a bowl like that too. I am working on getting two DC systems set up in my shop and it is taking too much time that I don't have. But after I do, I am going to get finally do some scrollwork.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the kind words. I actually made some pens first but then took a little time off from that because of working too much. Got into scroll sawing a couple of years ago and got bit by the bug hard. I am a member at Scroll Saw Village - A Community Of Scroll Saw Enthusiasts. My name is Sparkey over there. A great forum to join for scroll sawing. Good luck with it I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## RustyFN (Oct 15, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> From one scroller to another that is mighty fine work. I have been scrolling for over 30 years and love it. It will always be my #1 passion and hobby. Nice variety of cutting with each it's own challenges. What type scroll saw are you using??? Are you putting a finish on your pieces???  Are you set up to sell at any venues??  Thanks for showing and welcome to the site. Maybe you will get to learn another hobby but warn you it can get costly.



Thanks John. I recognize your name from Scrollsaw village. I am using a Dewalt 788. The cross has no finish. The bowls get stained then I shoot a clear over that. The fretwork I shoot with a clear to lock in any saw dust that I couldn't get off. If I don't it always comes off after it's framed. I will try a craft show someday but don't have enough stock piled to make it worth it yet.
The bowl is 14.5 inch diameter at the top.


----------



## RustyFN (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks everybody.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 15, 2016)

RustyFN said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > From one scroller to another that is mighty fine work. I have been scrolling for over 30 years and love it. It will always be my #1 passion and hobby. Nice variety of cutting with each it's own challenges. What type scroll saw are you using??? Are you putting a finish on your pieces???  Are you set up to sell at any venues??  Thanks for showing and welcome to the site. Maybe you will get to learn another hobby but warn you it can get costly.
> ...




I recognize that name from over there. I have always kept the same name on all sites I visit or else I would forget what to call myself

The work is well done and that is a very good saw. Sure does make scrolling fun and yes it is addictive especially when using good equipment because it is a pleasure and and a relaxing one at that. keep up the good work.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Oct 15, 2016)

Those are definitely something to be proud of. Beautiful work!


----------

